# Langzeitqualität



## tbo0815 (23. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Slide 29 9.0.
Wie sind mit den Slides denn so eure Langzeiterfahrungen? 
Hält der Lack was aus? Oder ist das eloxiert?
Wie sind die Lager? In irgendeinem Dauertest sind die mal ziemlich verrissen worden....

Wäre super, wenn ihr was dazu sagt.

Danke


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2015)

Also eigentlich steht hier alles dazu in diversen Threads, man darf nur nicht zu faul zum Suchen sein, dazu extra nen privates Thema aufmachen ... regnet es draußen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (23. Juni 2015)

Schau mal in den "Slide" und in den "Slide Hinterbau Lager Wartung" Thread. Da steht eigentlich alles Relevante drin.
Die Lager sind Standardlager, die ebenfalls wenig Fett drin haben.


----------



## tbo0815 (23. Juni 2015)

Ne, hier scheint die Sonne.  Daher hab ich auch keine Zeit, mir alles durchzulesen.


----------



## noocelo (23. Juni 2015)

dann warte bis es regnet.


----------



## tbo0815 (24. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Tips! 
So ein Forum ist echt top. Wenn einem so geholfen wird.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> dann warte bis es regnet.


Hallo,

zugegeben ich musste über die letzten Beiträge von Euch beiden ein wenig schmunzeln. Im Moment ist ja in fast ganz Deutschland eher "Schmökerwetter". Hier vielleich tien paar Hinweise ums die Zeit abzukürzen.
1. Der Rahmen ist lackiert. Aber ekien SOrge in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit. Die Lacke sind in den vergangenen Jahren so rasant verbessert worden, dass fast alle namhaften Hersteller auf Nasslack umgestiegen sind.
2. Lager: Grds. sollte man drauf achten, nicht mit dem Hochdruckreiniger drüber zu gehen. Ansosnetn tut denen eine regelmäßige Fettpackung auch gut.


----------



## noocelo (24. Juni 2015)

der hinweis auf das archiv ist ernst und gut gemeint; @bik3rid3r hat dir sogar die threadtitel serviert.


----------



## Wayne_ (24. Juni 2015)

tbo0815 schrieb:


> Ne, hier scheint die Sonne.  Daher hab ich auch keine Zeit, mir alles durchzulesen.


wie sind deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Sonne? Vielleicht hast du ja trotz gutem Wetter Zeit sie alle aufzulisten.


----------



## tbo0815 (24. Juni 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> der hinweis auf das archiv ist ernst und gut gemeint; @bik3rid3r hat dir sogar die threadtitel serviert.



Der Tip war ja auch ok, aber da hier fast jeder Fragen zum Slide hat, sollte das dann die Standardantwort sein. Hab ja genauere Fragen gestellt und mir Antworten verschiedener Radonfahrer erhofft.



noocelo schrieb:


> dann warte bis es regnet.



Der beste Tip!!



Wayne_ schrieb:


> wie sind deine Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Sonne? Vielleicht hast du ja trotz gutem Wetter Zeit sie alle aufzulisten.



Der eindeutig beste Beitrag!


----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2015)

tbo0815 schrieb:


> Ne, hier scheint die Sonne.  Daher hab ich auch keine Zeit, mir alles durchzulesen.



aber wir sollen während die sonne scheint die zeit haben dir alles zum xten mal aufzuführen, ja nee, is klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> 1. Der Rahmen ist lackiert. Aber ekien SOrge in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit. Die Lacke sind in den vergangenen Jahren so rasant verbessert worden, dass fast alle namhaften Hersteller auf Nasslack umgestiegen sind.



Das ist eine interessante Aussage, der Hinweis von Radon wegen das Lacks meines Slide 130 (2014) war:"Ja der Lack ist empfindlich". 
Ein Pulverlack ist nach wie vor jedem Nasslack überlegen. Alles andere ist quatsch, wegen der VOC sind die Nasslacke sogar eher empfindlicher geworden und dass sind Aussagen eines Lackherstellers.


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Juni 2015)

tbo0815 schrieb:


> Der eindeutig beste Beitrag!


mach mal halblang. ich hab noch gar nix geschrieben


----------



## rallleb (25. Juni 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Alles andere ist quatsch, wegen der VOC sind die Nasslacke sogar eher empfindlicher geworden und dass sind Aussagen eines Lackherstellers.



Das stimmt nicht, sagt dir jemand der Täglich mit Autolacken zu tun hat!
Es kommt immer nur auf die trocknungs und heizphasen an, die sind das A+O


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2015)

rallleb schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, sagt dir jemand der Täglich mit Autolacken zu tun hat!
> Es kommt immer nur auf die trocknungs und heizphasen an, die sind das A+O



Nun die Aussage eine großen deutschen Lackherstellers war, dass der Festkörperanteil in den Wasserlacken nicht mehr so hoch ist (sein kann) wie bei rein Lösemittelbasierten Lacken. Deshalb eine höhere Kratzempfindlichkeit.

Wie dem auch sein der Lack an meinem Slide ist extrem empfindlich. Mein altes Bike mit Pulverlack ist extrem Kratzunempfindlich.

Ich denke Pulvern ist einfach teurer.


----------



## baddriver82 (25. Juni 2015)

Wem es interessiert die Firma http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de lackiert unter anderem auch für Radon die Rahmen.


----------



## tbo0815 (25. Juni 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> aber wir sollen während die sonne scheint die zeit haben dir alles zum xten mal aufzuführen, ja nee, is klar...



Ist ein Unterschied, zig Seiten zu lesen oder für nen Nachfrager in kurzen Sätzen was zu schreiben, oder? 
Da kann man ja beinahe jede Frage damit beantworten, dass es irgendwo steht.
Oh mann.....Mit dem Regen/Sonne-Mist hab ich nicht angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Juni 2015)

Naja, in den von mir aufgeführten Threads solltest du mit der "STRG+F" Stichwortsuche relativ schnell etwas zu deinen Fragen finden.
Und zum Thema Lager haben wir ja schon etwas geschrieben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Wem es interessiert die Firma http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de lackiert unter anderem auch für Radon die Rahmen.


Lustig welche Behauptungen hier so aufgestellt werden... Wie bei allen großen Herstellern werden die Dekore bereits in Asien gefertigt. Man muss ehrlich gestehen, daß die Stückzahlen und Qualität in dieser Zahl in Europa nicht mehr machbar sind. Da haben uns die Asiaten überholt (zumindest im Bike-Bereich). Nasslack hat gegenüber Pulver klare Vorteile: Deutlich geringeres Gewicht, hundert mal größere Farbauswahl, Wassertransfer-Dekore etc. Natürlich kann sich immer über Pulver, Elox oder Lack streiten, alle haben ihre Vorzüge und Nachteile. Unter dem Strich treffen die Hersteller die Entscheidungen aber dahingehend, daß der Weg des besten Kompromisses eingeschlagen wird. Da über die ganze Branche hinweg im Moment die Tendenz zu Nasslack geht ist da schon was dran...

P.S: Bitte kein bashing hier weil man gutes Wetter nutzen möchte. Das sollten wir alle tun... Zumindest wenn wir nicht arbeiten müssen....

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## baddriver82 (25. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Lustig welche Behauptungen hier so aufgestellt werden... Wie bei allen großen Herstellern werden die Dekore bereits in Asien gefertigt. Man muss ehrlich gestehen, daß die Stückzahlen und Qualität in dieser Zahl in Europa nicht mehr machbar sind. Da haben uns die Asiaten überholt (zumindest im Bike-Bereich). Nasslack hat gegenüber Pulver klare Vorteile: Deutlich geringeres Gewicht, hundert mal größere Farbauswahl, Wassertransfer-Dekore etc. Natürlich kann sich immer über Pulver, Elox oder Lack streiten, alle haben ihre Vorzüge und Nachteile. Unter dem Strich treffen die Hersteller die Entscheidungen aber dahingehend, daß der Weg des besten Kompromisses eingeschlagen wird. Da über die ganze Branche hinweg im Moment die Tendenz zu Nasslack geht ist da schon was dran...
> 
> P.S: Bitte kein bashing hier weil man gutes Wetter nutzen möchte. Das sollten wir alle tun... Zumindest wenn wir nicht arbeiten müssen....
> 
> Gruß, Karsten



Die Brüsten sich mit euren Namen. Hier steht neben Cube, Steppenwolf und Co. auch Radon mit drin...http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/leistungen/fahrradbeschichtung
Warum werben die mit Radon?
Ich bin jetzt echt davon ausgegangen, dass ihr euere Rahmen dort beschichten lässt.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2015)

Interesant ist die Aussage von Rockenstein "Eine weitere Stärke ist, dass wir Dekore selbst herstellen können (unter Pulverlack)."

Also was mal wieder als Grund für den billigeren Nasslack herangezogen wurde ist damit widerlegt.

Aber ich glaube auch nicht dass Radon in D lackieren läßt. Die Rahmen werden in Asien (verm. Indien) geschweißt und anschließen auch dort lackiert. Da dort die Umweltauflagen nicht so groß sind ist das Nass lackieren dort viel preiswerter.

PS. Die Farbauswahl bei Pulverlacken ist schier unendlich und die Beschichtungsstärke und das Gewicht kann man auch einstellen. Per se bedeute aber immer geringeres Gewicht beim Lack auch weniger Festkörperanteile sprich Kratzempfindlichkeit. Pulverlack hat nunmal fast 100% Festkörperanteil. Für micht ist diese Tendenz ein Rückschritt.


----------



## Wayne_ (25. Juni 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> verm. Indien


vermutlich nicht


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> vermutlich nicht


Kannst Du das auch begründen. Letztens kam eine Reportage dass Indien in Sachen Fahrradrahmen schweißen eine der wichtigsten Standorte ist.


----------



## Wayne_ (25. Juni 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Kannst Du das auch begründen. Letztens kam eine Reportage dass Indien in Sachen Fahrradrahmen schweißen eine der wichtigsten Standorte ist.


so gut wie alle namhaften Hersteller lassen Alu Rahmen in Taiwan fertigen. Carbonrahmen kommen meines Wissens meistens aus China. Da du aber von Schweißen sprichst, nehme ich an, dass du das mit Taiwan verwechselst?

Über Indien ist mir in Sachen Fahrradrahmen nichts bekannt, vielleicht auch eine Wissenslücke meinerseits. Gehe aber trotzdem stark davon aus, dass Radon auch in Taiwan fertigen lässt.


----------



## Black-Under (25. Juni 2015)

Hmm also da müßte ich mich schon schwer täuschen wenn ich da Indien mit Taiwan verwechsle. Mir sind noch die Bilder im Kopf von der Riesen Halle mit endlosen Schweißplätzen.


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2015)

Stimmt schon mit Indien (Hero Cycles)...aber ob Radon da fertigen lässt, ist ne völlig andere Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klickfisch (25. Juni 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Die Brüsten sich mit euren Namen. Hier steht neben Cube, Steppenwolf und Co. auch Radon mit drin...http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/leistungen/fahrradbeschichtung
> Warum werben die mit Radon?
> Ich bin jetzt echt davon ausgegangen, dass ihr euere Rahmen dort beschichten lässt.


Ich denke das ist einfach nicht mehr aktuell dort. Die ROKO Montage GmbH wird doch auch genannt, die sind ja nun schon einige Jahre insolvent.


----------



## noocelo (25. Juni 2015)

internet regel #347: höggschde vorsicht mit referenzen jeglicher naddur.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2015)

Um hier mal allen wilden Radereinen zu beenden. Es ist kein Geheimnis das unsere Al. Rahmen in China gefertigt werden.
Klar werden in Indien Rahmen Gefertigt aber wenn unsere von da kommen würden hattet ihr uns hier schon lägst Zerlegt
und so mancher Fan großer Marken würden die Tränen kommen was da alles Gefertigt wird. Zum Lack kann ich nur Sagen
das ich für Pulver war aber der Lack heute in China die bessere Alternative ist. Das ist keine Meinung von Radon sondern
der ganzen Branche. Etwa zu 70% Lack bei hochwertigen Bikes 25% Elox und 5% Pulver. Übrigens wenn wir bei Abenteuer
Herstellern fertigen würden dann würde hier sehr oft mal über Zerbrochene Rahmen berichtet . Bei Slide Carbon gab es in
der ersten Lieferung einen lege Fehler an 25 Kettenstreben hatten genau in der mitte rechts einen Fehler die wurden sofort
Getauscht ist 2 Jahre her lese ich heute noch in fast jeden Beitrag, aber wohl weil es sonst nichts gibt was man gegen uns
vor bringen kann. Also unser Rahmen kommen aus China dort werden sie auch Lackiert und Zusammengebaut die Bike
Montage ist dann in Deutschland dara


----------



## Black-Under (26. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zum Lack kann ich nur Sagen
> das ich für Pulver war aber der Lack heute in China die bessere Alternative ist. Das ist keine Meinung von Radon sondern
> der ganzen Branche. a



Ok aber deswegen ist Nasslack nicht unbedingt besser. Ich auf jeden Fall bin noch nie ein Rad mit so empfindlichen Lack gefahren wie mein Slide 130 (rot). Mein Rad ist mitlerweile über und über mit Schutzfolie von mir überzogen worden und hat etliche häßliche Kratzer von der Zeit vor den Folien und das obwohl es noch kein Jahr alt ist. (Oberrohr, Streben Hinterbau....) Alleine weil ich ein paar mal beim pedalieren mit dem Schuh an die hintere Strebe gekommen bin ist der Lack dort stark beschädigt.
Für mich ist so ewtas an einem MTB ein Armutszeugnis. Ob die Rahmen in China oder Hintertupflingen gefertigt werden, ist dabei wurscht, solange die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## noocelo (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Alleine weil ich ein paar mal beim pedalieren mit dem Schuh an die hintere Strebe gekommen bin ist der Lack dort stark beschädigt.




liest sich wie ein schlechter scherz. oder wie ein massiver mangel.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2015)

Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2015)

Sorry von hier läuft mein netz manch mal nicht.  wollt 1. auf die Garantie hinweisen . 2. Das Rot ist ein Lasur-Lack das ist nicht
mit den normalen Lackfarben zu Vergleichen da gab es einige Probleme . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Black-Under (26. Juni 2015)

Ja und was nützt das mir jetzt? Oder willst Du mir sagen das wäre ein Ganrantiefall?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Die Brüsten sich mit euren Namen. Hier steht neben Cube, Steppenwolf und Co. auch Radon mit drin...http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/index.php/de/leistungen/fahrradbeschichtung
> Warum werben die mit Radon?
> Ich bin jetzt echt davon ausgegangen, dass ihr euere Rahmen dort beschichten lässt.


Vor einigen Jahren war dies noch der Fall. Die Seite ist nicht mehr aktuell. Ggf. greift man darauf für Einzelstücke oder Kleinserien nochmal zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Interesant ist die Aussage von Rockenstein "Eine weitere Stärke ist, dass wir Dekore selbst herstellen können (unter Pulverlack)."
> 
> Also was mal wieder als Grund für den billigeren Nasslack herangezogen wurde ist damit widerlegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

Wieder tolle


Black-Under schrieb:


> Interesant ist die Aussage von Rockenstein "Eine weitere Stärke ist, dass wir Dekore selbst herstellen können (unter Pulverlack)."
> 
> Also was mal wieder als Grund für den billigeren Nasslack herangezogen wurde ist damit widerlegt.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

leider zeugt der Beitrag von etwas mehr Spekulation wie Tatsachen. Es ist seit langem möglich die Dekore bei Pulver unter Lack zu machen. Die Folien sind aber sehr dick, sodaß man immer noch einen Absatz merkt. Keine Pulverbeschichtung kommt auch nur annähernd an das Gewicht einer Nasslackierung oder gar eines Eloxals ran.
Ich habe ja oben bereits gesagt, dass die Dekore bei uns, genau wie bei allen andren großen Herstellern in Asien gemacht werde. Danke, daß Du mir glaubst! Allerdings nicht in Indien. Daher kommen unsere Rahmen übrigens auch nicht.... 
Der Preisvorteil, der übrigens gar nciht mehr so groß ist, kommt eher aus den günstigeren Lohnkosten. Inzwischen sind die Umweltauflagen in China/Taiwan ebenfalls sehr hoch.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> so gut wie alle namhaften Hersteller lassen Alu Rahmen in Taiwan fertigen. Carbonrahmen kommen meines Wissens meistens aus China. Da du aber von Schweißen sprichst, nehme ich an, dass du das mit Taiwan verwechselst?
> 
> Über Indien ist mir in Sachen Fahrradrahmen nichts bekannt, vielleicht auch eine Wissenslücke meinerseits. Gehe aber trotzdem stark davon aus, dass Radon auch in Taiwan fertigen lässt.



Es ist inzwischen so, daß China oder gar Taiwan als Qualitätsländer gelten. Hier lassen fast alle namhaften Hersteller produzieren. Da hat sich über die Jahre sehr viel Know How und auch die Produktionsstandorte entwickelt. Indien produziert massenhaft Räder. Aber eigentlich nur für den einheimischen Markt. Das sind Stahlräder ohne Gangschaltung mit einem Verkauspreis von umgerechnet ca. 20 €...

Aber so hat Taiwan auch angefangen. Mal sehen was die Zukunft noch bringt. 

Gruß,  Karsten


----------



## Black-Under (26. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind die Umweltauflagen in China/Taiwan ebenfalls sehr hoch.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten



Jetzt mach aber mal halblang, ich habe lange Jahre bis vor kurzem in China Waren beruflich eingekauft. Ich war auch vor Ort und die Umweltauflagen entsprechen denen in Europa vor über 100 Jahren. 

Sag mir doch lieber mal konkret was zu meinem miesen Lack. Darauf gehst Du mit keinem Wort ein, nur Bodo hat was von Garantie angedeutet.


----------



## filiale (26. Juni 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Jetzt mach aber mal halblang, ich habe lange Jahre bis vor kurzem in China Waren beruflich eingekauft. Ich war auch vor Ort und die Umweltauflagen entsprechen denen in Europa vor über 100 Jahren.
> 
> Sag mir doch lieber mal konkret was zu meinem miesen Lack. Darauf gehst Du mit keinem Wort ein, nur Bodo hat was von Garantie angedeutet.



Geht das auch in einem freundlichen Ton ? Wir sind froh daß der Hersteller hier so offen kommuniziert, wo gibt es so etwas noch ? Da kann man, auch wenn man gefrustet ist und einiges besser weiß (die Fernsehberichte über die Kleiderherstellung zeigen bekanntlich auch keinen europäischen Standard), trotzdem auch mal nett bleiben !


----------



## Black-Under (26. Juni 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Geht das auch in einem freundlichen Ton ? Wir sind froh daß der Hersteller hier so offen kommuniziert, wo gibt es so etwas noch ? Da kann man, auch wenn man gefrustet ist und einiges besser weiß (die Fernsehberichte über die Kleiderherstellung zeigen bekanntlich auch keinen europäischen Standard), trotzdem auch mal nett bleiben !



Ich fand das jetzt nicht unfreundlich. 
Aber wenn mir einer was von hohen Umweltauflagen in China erzählen will, geht mir der Hut hoch, da ich es aus erster Hand besser weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

